# Latest wrap



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

It has been a while since I have posted any wraps on here. Figured I would share this one. Not done, just took a moment to see what it looked like in the sun.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Killer


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

That's about as straight as you can be. Looks tight hudak. I need to get myself setup again.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

Want to see that in person. Looks outstanding Robert!


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

Wow, That is Awesome. Very nice.

John


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks guys. I delivered it this weekend. As it was in the rod rack of the new owner, I couldn't help but to take a pic of the side in the sun.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

great wraps!!! robert


----------

